# Polaris radiator relocate



## IBBruin

This is the 06


----------



## coot23

looks good! nice bike


----------



## phreebsd

thats real clean looking.


----------



## hondagirl333

wow thats nice


----------



## Polaris425

man that is awsome... best lookin jobs I've ever seen.


----------



## Yesterday

that's sick how you built the cowl into the box lid. i like it


----------



## IBBruin

There was alot more work involved in this one than there was in my Kawi.


----------



## TorkMonster

So, I like the Cowl on it.. Looks awesome..... 
You build the cowl, or???????


----------



## phreebsd

Dude, you should market those. Seriously. I think you have something here.


----------



## IBBruin

I had honestly thought about it.


----------



## phreebsd

Perhaps you should again.
I think there's money to be had here. NOONE else has this. People love it.
That screams opportunity to me!


----------



## AUbruterider

yea thats a nice clean set up right there!


----------



## Polaris425

I know where you could advertise them


----------



## TorkMonster

Ya, you should......
I know quite a few that would be/ that IS interested in it....


----------



## Ragelite

If you don't mind me asking how come only 3 pipes??


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter

Slick Set Up .


----------



## DjScrimm

Man if you aint thinkin about marketing that.... then you just aint thinking!!! Just do it man, there is deff something working right there. Unless is just not worth it...

I know when i pick up an 850 im going to try and replicate this...


----------



## IBBruin

3 pipes 

1 carb intake
1 belt intake
1 belt exhaust

The reason I haven't done anything with it, this mod is VERY labor and time intensive. It was fun to do once but I have no desire to do it again. Just like the scoop on mine, I won't do that one again either.


----------



## IBBruin

This bike is for sale. Technically this bike is mine because the title has my name on it. A friend of mine bought it from me but never got the title in his name. All transactions will be through me. I will vouch for it's condition. The bike is located in Shreveport/Bossier area but I can bring it to the Tupelo area if anyone's interested. In 08 I gave 6K for it. We have about another 3K in it. Asking price is 5K and NOT negotiable. 

06 Sportsman 700
Complete stainless exhaust
Stage 2 clutch kit
Gorilla rear axles
3 sets of tires:
Stock mounted
29.5 Laws mounted
31" Laws mounted

NOTHING WILL BE SOLD SEPARATELY, ALL OR NONE

PM me if you're really interested.


----------



## ruffin outlaw

good looking and clean set up right there IBBruin kinda what i'm gonna do to mine except i'm still planning on being able to use the pod light on my 05 700


----------



## sscruggs

Thanks for the inspiration, your mod looks great. I have suffered many overheatings on the trail after my radiator got clogged with mud. I have pulled the radiator several times to clean it but it is a very time consuming task. I like your mod over the on top of the rack kits. because it allows the radiator to sit a little bit lower. A few additional tweaks to the mod I am considering is blocking off the back of the cowling and directing the heat out of either side with a directional vent so I can turn it on me on cold days. I would also like to do something to either raise the pod light or put a KC style light bar over the top. I have more pictures if anyone else is interested. Thanks again IBBruin for sharing. This was my first fiberglass project and I don't think it turned out nearly as cool as your cowling but I used the stock radiator and it is much larger than your after market.


----------

